# Kayelle's Mexican Carnitas Casserole



## Kayelle (Dec 14, 2015)

This was requested last night at the dinner thread. Thanks for the interest.








*Mexican Carnitas Casserole (low carb)*

Don't let the low carb part scare you off. Nobody loves carbs more than I do, but in this case I think they would detract from end result.  I used pork Carnitas, but I think plain cooked and pulled chicken, beef or pork should work out well. 

Ingredients

4 cups of pulled pork Carnitas, or meat of your choice.
3 cups Mexican cheese blend (save 1/2 cup for topping)
1/3 cup fine diced onion
1/3 cup rough chopped colored bell peppers ( I buy frozen, or freeze them myself)
3 Tbs Taco seasonings

For the binder:
4 ounces cream cheese, softened (small brick)
3 eggs, well beaten
1/3 cup cream, sour cream or yogurt
1/3 cup of your favorite salsa. Mine is Herdez.

Topping:
1 small can of plain tomato sauce
2 pinches of Mexican oregano, crushed between fingers
2 pinches of ground cumin   


Directions
Pre-heat oven to 350*.

Beat together the softened creamed cheese with the eggs, cream and salsa, till smooth.

Spray 9 x 13 pan with PAM. Sprinkle half the Mexican cheese blend into dish. Spread meat over cheese along with the veggies and sprinkle on the Taco seasoning.  Add the rest of the cheese, (saving 1/2 cup).  Pour egg mixture over it.  Bake for 30 minutes. Remove from oven and spread the tomato sauce over the casserole, top with remaining cheese and sprinkle on the Mexican Oregano and Cumin. Return to oven and carefully broil until it's nicely browned on top. 


Naturally, it can be served with any high carb Mexican sides of your choice.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 14, 2015)

YUM!
I did a Copy&Paste to make for our friends and me...we'll make DH a Hamburger that night


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 14, 2015)

This sounds scrumptious, Kay!


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you for sharing, Kay - that sounds and looks delicious!!   Copied and saved.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks, I will give this a try!!!

This recipe idea could make a nice alternative to pizza or lasagna if you changed up the ingredients and seasonings, hmm!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks Kayelle.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks everybody. 



Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks, I will give this a try!!!
> 
> *This recipe idea could make a nice alternative to pizza or lasagna if you changed up the ingredients and seasonings, hmm*!




*Bea..what a great idea!!*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 14, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm...
Browned Spicy Italian Sausage, Italian Seasonings, Mozz&Parm&Ricotta cheeses, Spaghetti sauce, Hmmm...


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 14, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Hmmm...
> Browned Spicy Italian Sausage, Italian Seasonings, Mozz&Parm&Ricotta cheeses, Spaghetti sauce, Hmmm...




Hmmm, layered with thin sheets of pasta to hold it together and you might have something special.  What could we call it???????


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 14, 2015)

This sounds really good  I make something similar with chicken and layers of corn tortillas and call it Chicken Enchilada Casserole. I think, to distribute the seasoning more evenly, I'd mix a tbsp with the meat, a tbsp with the cheese and a tbsp with the binder. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks!

I love casseroles.  If there  is any left for an  encore performance, this one looks like it will stand up to a 2nd day warm up too.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 14, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Hmmm, layered with thin sheets of pasta to hold it together and you might have something special.  What could we call it???????



I think you'd be surprised how well that revised recipe would hold together without the pasta.

Whiska, I think it was even better for lunch today!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 14, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Whiska, I think it was even better for lunch today!



I was just telling DH about it. Pork shoulder is on sale this week and we got a six-pound roast. I'm going to make carnitas with some of it in the pressure cooker and make the casserole later this week. Can't wait


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 15, 2015)

Kayelle, I have copied this; however, it is way beyond my diet criteria! I think I will make it for company and have a couple of bites with some salad! In the days when I could handle meat and lots of cheese this would be heaven! 

I know my family will love it!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 15, 2015)

This sounds very good, K! I've been making something similar for our "Mexican night" meals that we just serve over lettuce. I'll have to try your version.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 15, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I think you'd be surprised how well that revised recipe would hold together without the pasta.
> 
> Whiska, I think it was even better for lunch today!



Kayelle, I plan to make your recipe as is.  I was commenting on K-Girl's thoughts on making your recipe Italian...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2015)

Kayelle!  Thanks for this recipe, looks divine!  Will be making this soon.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 15, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> This sounds very good, K!* I've been making something similar for our "Mexican night" meals that we just serve over lettuce. *I'll have to try your version.


 

As an aside, I made lots of taco salads this summer with lettuce as the base, no shell.  Also this summer I accidentally discovered Chipotle's Burrito Bowls, and said, hmm, I can make these at home.   Then I said, hmm, these are just like taco salads, only  served  hot  & minus the rice.  I just put lettuce on top so it didn't wilt under the heated layers.  

Now back to the Carnitas Casserole.  I think I am going to buy a pound of my favorite BBQ take-out chopped pork.  I know-- the sacrifice of not making my own.  They are up to almost $14/ lb now, but considering they don't use a scale, and it works out to almost two pounds when I've weighed it at home, and considering there is some weight loss when cooking the meat, I think it is a reasonable deal.

The BBQ sauce they offer is vinegar/ chili based, hot or mild. (Carolina style?)I always ask for the sauce on the side so I can use the pulled  pork for whatever, usually tacos, burritos fried rice.   The bonus is it's slow smoked over cherry/ hickory woods and it comes with already crispy edges.  I think this will work quite nicely with this casserole.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 15, 2015)

Whiska, that sounds perfect for this casserole.

I buy already made Carnitas at Costco. It comes in a cryovac package, ready to use or freeze, and very handy to have on hand. It's excellent.

http://www.delrealfoods.com/products/carnitas


----------



## taxlady (Dec 15, 2015)

How many oz in a small can of tomato sauce? I am not supposed to eat tomatoes from a can lined with BPA, and almost all tomatoes and tomato products in cans have BPA linings.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2015)

taxlady said:


> How many oz in a small can of tomato sauce? I am not supposed to eat tomatoes from a can lined with BPA, and almost all tomatoes and tomato products in cans have BPA linings.



Eight.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't know who gifted this thread with 5 stars, but thank you. Ole'


----------

